# Μια καταγραφή του αυθόρμητου, τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008



## Elsa (Dec 7, 2009)

"Ανησυχία": Μια καταγραφή του αυθόρμητου τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008
Επιμέλεια: Αλέξανδρος Κυριακόπουλος, Ευθύμιος Γουργουρής

Ένας χρόνος μετά. Η συλλογική μνήμη έμεινε να θυμάται τις καταστροφές και τις οδομαχίες. Ενδεχομένως να μην άκουσε ποτέ για έναν κόσμο ο οποίος τον Δεκέμβρη του 2008 ονειρευόταν. Έναν κόσμο που έζησε μέσα στα κείμενα και στις προκηρύξεις που μοιράζονταν σε πορείες και καταλήψεις. Στα πεταμένα φέιγ βολάν και στα έκτακτα έντυπα δρόμου που κυκλοφορούσαν από χέρι σε χέρι. Ένα κόσμο που αποτυπώθηκε στους τοίχους της πόλης με ζωγραφιές, γκραφίτι, αφίσες, αυτοκόλλητα και συνθήματα. Πότε με ύφος καταγγελτικό πότε με ονειροπόλο, ο κόσμος αυτός υπήρξε. Ανησύχησε.
Ο δημοσιογράφος Αλέξανδρος Κυριακόπουλος και ο φωτογράφος-γραφίστας Ευθύμιος Γουργουρής συγκέντρωσαν στο λεύκωμα Ανησυχία όσο περισσότερα ντοκουμέντα από τον κόσμο αυτό μπόρεσαν, προτού αυτά οριστικά χαθούν.
Το βιβλίο διατίθεται δωρεάν σε ψηφιακή έκδοση


----------

